# [SOLVED]nie buduja mi sie glibc

## waceq

Moze ktos biegly jest w tym

http://hektor.dot.kom.pl/gentoo/build.log (11 MB)

nie za bardzo wiem jak mam to ugryzc.

arch x86, postawione na siezo z beta 2008.2 cd, zrobilem emerge --update, a potem emerge --update --newuse --ask --deep world, costam sie pobudowalo, doszlo do glibc i tak jak w zalaczniku.Last edited by waceq on Fri Jun 27, 2008 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

daj emerge --info

```
/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/files/eblits/src_install-2.6.eblit: line 215: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip: command not found

```

Gentoo postawiłeś z stage3 x86 czy i686 ?

----------

## waceq

chyba ze stage3 x86

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2400

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jun 2008 20:33:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib acl acpi alsa apm asf avi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx4linux dri dvd dvdr encode exif flac fortran ftp gdbm gif glitz glx gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdlib perl png pnp posix pppd python quicktime readline reflection sasl session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd theora tiff truecrypt truetype unicode usb videos vorbis x264 x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## SlashBeast

x86 ma chost na 486-pc-linux-gnu, no i masz zonka.

Przebuduj gcc, binutils, glibc, perl, coreutils w podanej kolejności, nie wiem czy coreutils potrzeba, ale wiem ze gcc, i perl napewno.

----------

## C1REX

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/change-chost.xml

Powinno pomóc.

Zmiana chosta to jednak nie taka drobnostka, jak by się mogło wydawać. Można sobie system rozsypać.

----------

## waceq

przebudowalem pakiety i chyba dziala  :Smile: . Dzieki za pomoc.Last edited by waceq on Fri Jun 27, 2008 9:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

waceq, zastosuj się do punktu 9 regulaminu.

----------

